# Fate of Syphilis( sti) Infected person in singapore



## hgs

Hi 

I was a student in Singapore finished my studies but one bad day i indulge in a casual sex with a online meet person. Now my doc tested and said :'( u have syphilis and so vaccinated me but my report would remain positive for next 3-4 months since antibody will remain in my body even when the bacteria is killed. 

I was under the process of getting a job in a company. So can anyone help me by letting me know that do it will create any problem in getting an Employment pass from the MOM and from Company.

tensed :'(


----------



## beppi

I don't think the medical check for EP includes tests for STD.


----------



## BBCWatcher

There is no vaccine for syphilis. Your doctor prescribed an antibiotic to treat the infection, but it's possible to contract syphilis again. Condoms are highly effective in preventing the spread of STDs including syphilis.

Some foreign workers are screened for syphilis if a medical exam is part of the immigration process. That's particularly true of Foreign Domestic Workers (FDWs). However, even if you're required to take a medical exam, I don't expect you will have any particular immigration-related issues related to syphilis since you presumably have diagnosis and treatment medical records.


----------



## simonsays

hgs said:


> I was under the process of getting a job in a company. So can anyone help me by letting me know that do it will create any problem in getting an Employment pass from the MOM and from Company.
> 
> tensed :'(


Syphilis is not part of the standard MOM test at the moment, but your employer may subject you to full STD test as well as other tests including colour, vision, general health etc.

STD tests are now pretty mandatory if you are going to work in a medical or related / ancillary field ..

Passes in the past have been rejected by MOM for latent TB (that's the word I think, for treated TB), and candidates rejected by some employers for fully recovered Hep.. so just hope your employer isn't so strict ... and legally they have the right to ask you for complete test.


----------

